# My First Gun/LCP Opinion wanted.



## RiceKrispie (Jun 8, 2009)

Purchased my first gun today. Ruger SR9C. Really excited. Ran 100 Rounds through it and I SUCK!!! Gun is great though. Just needs a little adjusting on the sights, but great gun. Going to use it for CCW. 

Anyone got a Ruger LCP? If so, got opinion on it. Looking at it for my woman for CCW.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

RiceKrispie said:


> Anyone got a Ruger LCP? If so, got opinion on it. Looking at it for my woman for CCW.


RiceKrispie,
I've not handled the SR9, yet, but I hear it's a great handgun and an excellent choice for CCW. 

The biggest thing that I see going wrong with guys shopping for their woman's CCW, is NOT taking her with them. Fit and feel is everything with a combat handgun...especially with it being a point weapon. Be sure to see how well SHE likes its' fit/feel in HER hand. 

My cousin owns a LCP and loves it. I think it's entirely too small in my hands and wouldn't have one. I'm all about a full sized grip, because I don't like the feel of my "pinky" finger falling off of the grip. 

The thing that stands out the most, when choosing a CCW, is that it's VERY PERSONAL. It's difficult to find 2 people in 10 that like the exact same handgun for a CCW. The same thing could be said for how they're carried too. Holster choices, location(s) of carry, type of holster material....it all gets to become personal choices and that's not a bad thing.

If she's not sure about a caliber choice, then the best thing to do is go to an indoor range and shoot a few. I've been there and done that and it was the best money I could've spent....especially when we're talking about how much a handgun costs. 

Enjoy the handgun shopping and good luck with your choices!
Bowhunter57


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

+ 1 on Bowhunter's advice!!!
In addition, can your wife operate the slide properly? Can she clear a miss feed, fail to eject or fail to fire?. Can she do these things under extream stress?

Can she drop a mag when all else fails and replace it with a fresh one when seconds count??

My first choice for my better half was NOT a semi automatic for her CCW gun. She had problems with the items I listed above and was not strong enough to rack the slide on most semi auto's she tried. Finally ended up with a wheel gun for her CCW. She loves it, shoots it very well and has never had any problems with it.


----------



## RiceKrispie (Jun 8, 2009)

Major food for thought. Thanks.

She has been with me when we look at guns. The LCP would fit her cute little child hands perfect (not kidding she has tiny hands). I didnt think about her being able to pull the slide. We will have to go and check a few out and maybe switch to a revolver for her. It would be purse carried though. 


Big V what gun does your woman have? Good gun? Quality?


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm personaly a big fan of a full size service pistol for defensive purposes but for CCW I wouldn't hesitate to carry the LCP. Ruger really hit the nail on the head with it. The only draw back is that theres not a last shot hold open as there is on the Taurus 738. I'm able to run nice groups of about 3.5 inches from my LCP at 15 yards which I found really surprising... Question thow have you ever looked into the LC9?


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

RiceKrispie said:


> Major food for thought. Thanks.
> Big V what gun does your woman have? Good gun? Quality?


My wife carries a S&W Model 60. 
Smith and Wesson makes quality guns, but the trigger pull has much to be desired. My wife had a tough time pulling the trigger without cocking the hammer back. As a result I had the trigger pull modified (cost about $50.00) to a lighter pull. This modification made it much easier for her to fire the gun without cocking the hammer back. 

I also replaces the wood grips with rubber hogue grips. This gave her a better grip in her gun. 

When she took her CCW class the instructor had misgivings about her ability to shoot accurately with a 1" barrel. She ended up shooting better than most in her class.

The key is practice, practice and more practice with whichever gun she chooses. 
Good luck!


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

BigV said:


> When she took her CCW class the instructor had misgivings about her ability to shoot accurately with a 1" barrel.


Don't sell your wife short BigV, give her the full 2 1/8" barrel. LOL. I picked up a used Model 60 no dash last year. It is stainless and looks to have been carried in a sandpaper holster but it shoots well. It is accurate even with the non-existent sights. When shooting single action it had a scary light trigger pull so I picked up a couple of extra hammers and switched to a bobbed hammer. It now won't get hung up pulling it out of a pocket or from my ankle in the car.

Sorry for the derail but to RiceKrispie: Get some more practice in before you start adjusting the sights. I was actually surprised to find the SR9C had adjustable sights. If you are right handed, and new to shooting, I would guess you are shooting low and left. The majority of new shooters of double action semi-autos will shoot low left due to the trigger pull. This can be corrected by grip, finger placement on the trigger, and practice.


----------



## RiceKrispie (Jun 8, 2009)

I've shot quite a bit a few years ago and did pretty well. The sights are off. It is shooting straight but high. About a foot or so at 50 ft. Couldn't shot at 25 ft which i was once used to due to the range limits. Going to go to Powder Room soon and dial it in. 

I'm going to hit the gun store in the next week or two and check into these suggested guns from you all. I did get her to try and pull the slide on my sr9c and that was no good. So might have to go with a revolver.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I shot a Ruger LC9 today. The Slide did not seem that difficult to pull back. Recoil was not bad at all. I have a medium-sized Palm with short, thin Fingers - and I could get all of my Fingers around the Grip. 9mm Ammunition is inexpensive also (so she can practice shooting it often). The Sights on it are "3-Dot". As far as Revolvers, the Ruger LCR is supposed to have a really nice Trigger.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've got a lcp, and like carrying it in the front pocket when wearing shorts...I thought I would have trouble holding on to it while shooting (due to hand size/ large) but it is very manageable for me....not to sure of the slide....I don't see a problem with a women being able to pull it back....But for an inexperienced person in pistol handling.....a wheel gun(revolver) would be a preferred choice...basically a no brainer...... pull the trigger and it is shooting(no jambs)


----------

